# General > Classified Marketplace >  Mesquite

## crashdive123

Dyed and stabilized Mesquite, bronze pins, red liner, AEB-L Stainless Steel (1/8"), blade length 4-3/4" (cutting edge 4-1/4"), over all length just over 9".  Price $225 plus shipping.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## madmax

Beautiful.

----------


## Rick

Boy, that is purdy!

----------

